# What do you think?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Besides fish what do you think would be the best reptile or anything besides fish to house in a tank thats 4 foot long, 1.5 foot wide, and 2 foot tall? I was thinking about a chameleon but It says they cant be housed in tanks and need larger space. I dont know, I would like to hear your ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

That lizard that runs on its hind legs and looks like it's doing double dutch.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

what type of reptiles are you most interested in?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

As dark Frost says " what type of reptiles are you most interested in?"

Would it be snakes, lizards, turtles?



Aquarian said:


> That lizard that runs on its hind legs and looks like it's doing double dutch.


I think that's the Frilled Dragon.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

those a really cool, but the down side is once they get use to captivity they rarely flare up. so i have been told. but they definally are super cool.

how much time do you have maintance wise, like are you looking for a low maintance animal or do u care?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm interested mostly in turtles and lizards.

Maintenance wise I can do whatever it takes.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well there are a ton of great turtles you could choose from, sliders, cooters, snappers, softshells, sideneck and two of my favorites that im looking at getting are fly river turtles and snake neck turtles

lizard wise you could get beardies, frilled dragons, uromastyx's, tegus, ackie monitors, legless lizards, you could setup a well planted tank and toss a bunch of geckos in it


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Red Eyes said:


> That lizard that runs on its hind legs and looks like it's doing double dutch.


I think that's the Frilled Dragon.
[/quote]
Yes they do, but I do believe the Gonocephalus grandis are the ones that run on water on there back legs...

but if you want somthing to add I would say maby do a mixed tank. have it like a beach where it leads into water and you can keep guppys and then have a water lizard of sum sort on the ground part. If not I would say try Shinisaurus (Chinese Crocodile Lizard) or Ackies...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

the one that runs on water is called a water dragon


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

alligator snapping turtles

well a lil for now


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that could live in your tank for a number of years but it will grow out of it


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I really like my asian soft shell turtle... He is fully aquatic and swims up and down the glass all day chasing. I recently added sand and a big floating platform so now he comes out of the water sometimes and also burrows... great pet.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Asian Soft shells are fully aquatic? So they wont need a basking spot and all that.

How long can one live in this tank ? I think that would be perfect.

thanks for the replies every1


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dark FrOsT said:


> the one that runs on water is called a water dragon


are you sure? I thought it was a basilisk
Obvious one is a bearded dragon. They arnt that high in maitnince and are pretty cool and social if you have the time for one. If you cant devote at least 30-60 mins per day dont get one or it will become depressed.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

it is a basilisk water dragons cannot run on water, frilled dragons can too tho. Ya in captivity they rarly flare. we got one to at work one time by dropping a mouse in the tank it was pretty cool.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

your right it was basilisk not water dragons my bad.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

At the pet store I worked at we had a very tame frilled dragon that no one could ever get to pop his collar, so to speak. However, I figured out the perfect way was to put him in front of one of the tanks with large cichlids like oscars in it. Man he would go NUTS. You'd have to be holding him or have him on your shoulder though, which could be intimidating, but all in all it was pretty cool.

I really liked that frilly. He was awesome.

Many are not too keen on handling. But this guy was great.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> Asian Soft shells are fully aquatic? So they wont need a basking spot and all that.
> 
> How long can one live in this tank ? I think that would be perfect.
> 
> thanks for the replies every1


Yup no basking spot required but it is nice to put one. The pet store had him in a regular fish tank and a buddy of mine has one without a basking spot above water. I put one in mine cuz I wanted to waste some money and see if he would use it and he does all the time.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you sure. I googled this and it said softshells need heat lamp with a basking spot.??


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I heard some people give them a basking spot and they come up once every 2 weeks or so... mine uses it a few times a day. I don't think it is required but it is nice to have in case.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dark FrOsT said:


> the one that runs on water is called a water dragon


google my post you will see... I am correct with my reptiles....


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

im not sure what your trying to prove, but if you read what i posted i agreed with you...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Try your self with a sand python that would be neat.... if you are not allowed snakes say it's a legless lizard lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> the one that runs on water is called a water dragon


google my post you will see... I am correct with my reptiles....
[/quote]

Are you sure about that? The ones that are generally cited as able to run on water are members of the genus _Basilicus_.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

someone told me that water dragons could as well ?? but i think they might have been wrong.


----------

